# DIABETIC RUB



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 6, 2006)

Been working on this for a while since Val is diabetic.

DIABETIC RUB


3 tablespoons paprika

1 tablespoon ground black pepper

2 teaspoons chili powder ( The good stuff, No dollar store debris )

1/2 teaspoon salt 

1/4 teaspoon celery seed, bruised

1/2 teaspoon cayenne

1/2 teaspoon granulated garlic

1/4 teaspoon mustard powder 

Mix all ingredients and store in a tightly covered container. 

MAKES ABOUT 1/3 CUP


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 6, 2006)

Ahhh, the truth is out.  She didn't really like the Splenda version of Wolfe Rub.   #-o


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 6, 2006)

She likes it, Just not on every thing.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 6, 2006)

Seems abit lite on the salt, especially if it's kosher. Is that because of the diabetic or blood pressure concerns?
DATsBBQ


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 6, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Seems abit lite on the salt, especially if it's kosher. Is that because of the diabetic or blood pressure concerns?
> DATsBBQ


Might sound odd, But I think too much salt in a rub on ribs makes them sweat too much. ?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 6, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The sweating is when Osmosis begins.  You need enough salt in your rub to cause this to happen, you also need sugar that also contributes to the osmosis process.  Other than that a rub can have whatever else you want in it.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 6, 2006)

Splenda's organic strucure is the mirror image of sugar.  So wouldn't Splenda act more like salt than sugar causing a sweating reaction too?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 6, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Splenda's organic strucure is the mirror image of sugar.  So wouldn't Splenda act more like salt than sugar causing a sweating reaction too?



You lost me on that one Dallas.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":399fubb1]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The sweating is when *Osmosis* begins.  You need enough salt in your rub to cause this to happen, you also need sugar that also contributes to the osmosis process.  Other than that a rub can have whatever else you want in it.[/quote:399fubb1]
 :-#  :grin:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 6, 2006)

I agree with you Larry that you need both Salt and Sugar for an osmotic reaction to take place but since the molecular strcture of Splenda is the mirror image or opposite of Sugar wouldn't it's polarity be opposite of that of sugar, in other words act more like Salt?

Larry did you ever imagine having a discussion on the molecular sructure of Splenda and its impact on the osmosis process when you got up this morning? :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 6, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :-#  :grin:[/quote:293vjzxs]

What are you laughing at?  Spit it out!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 6, 2006)

I can see that I'm going to get to my 1000th post on this topic! :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 6, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I agree with you Larry that you need both Salt and Sugar for an osmotic reaction to take place but since the molecular strcture of Splenda is the mirror image or opposite of Sugar wouldn't it's polarity be opposite of that of sugar, in other words act more like Salt?
> 
> Larry did you ever imagine having a discussion on the molecular sructure of Splenda and its impact on the osmosis process when you got up this morning? :grin:



No, but this is very interesting.  So does this mean, Osmosis will not happen using Splenda as a sugar substitute?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey Larry that was my question!

Seriously I don't know the answer but I agree it does make for some interesting conversation and theorizing.  Hey do you know if anyone has come up with the Splenda or mirror image version for Salt?  Now that might work!

I think a science experment might just be in order!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 6, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Hey Larry that was my question!
> 
> Seriously I don't know the answer but I agree it does make for some interesting conversation and theorizing.  Hey do you know if anyone has come up with the Splenda or mirror image version for Salt?  Now that might work!
> 
> I think a science experment might just be in order!



LOL!!!  This is indeed very interesting and makes alot of sense, but then again is very confusing!  You might be onto something with creating a mirror image of salt.   =D>


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 6, 2006)

You could try this stuff:

http://www.alsosalt.com/wherecanibuy.html


----------



## cflatt (Jun 6, 2006)

have you tried it Bruce ? just curious how it really tastes


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 6, 2006)

Nope, haven't ried it. I was just doing a google search and happen to find it and it appears it is sold nation wide so it must be OK.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 6, 2006)

Liquid Smoke is sold nationwide.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 6, 2006)

I have used a salt substitue in the past, not in a rub but just on food. It tastes some what like salt but not the real deal. I quit using it and went back to salt and just try and use less now. BP isn't what it shoud be.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 6, 2006)

I thought I remember hearing that splenda does something weird when it is heated.  Too bad this discussion is not in the blue room.  Could say something really good concerning salt substitutes for you Kloset.  I'll be nice.


----------



## cflatt (Jun 6, 2006)

if memory serves me right when you heat equal it releases methane...used in cracking it down when they make it.. but I didnt think there were issues with splenda


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 6, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Liquid Smoke is sold nationwide.



Doesn't mean it's a bad thing. Brussell Sprouts are sold nationwide too, and I wouldn't eat those either.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 6, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":1pm9mhp8]Liquid Smoke is sold nationwide.



Doesn't mean it's a bad thing. Brussell Sprouts are sold nationwide too, and I wouldn't eat those either.[/quote:1pm9mhp8]
I tried them once......once..... yuk!
They kind of look like baby cabbages, to small to stuff  

My Mom is a Diabetic,  she loves my rib's, maybe I can hook her up with one of these rubs 8-[


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Brussell sprouts and asparagus are top of the list with me.  Now, I didn't think so when I was a youngin' like... :-#  8-[


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 6, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Bubba":2tpoqm15]I thought I remember hearing that splenda does something weird when it is heated.  Too bad this discussion is not in the blue room.  Could say something really good concerning salt substitutes for you Kloset.  I'll be nice.



I know regular Splenda doesn't bake well. They came out with a baker's splenda. 

Splenda was being used in some sodas to replace nutrasweet. Tried it twice. Both times it left an icky taste.[/quote:2tpoqm15]

Sometimes it gives me a really bad headache.  Some of the food Nazis say it's not good for you.  Eat sugar, salt, and pork fat.  Be happy...die happy.  You could get hit by a bus tomorrow and all the precautions are for not. :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 7, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Brussell sprouts and asparagus are top of the list with me.  Now, I didn't think so when I was a youngin' like... :-#  8-[



Yup! Now we're talking!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 7, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":1bqzo093]Brussell sprouts and asparagus are top of the list with me.  Now, I didn't think so when I was a youngin' like... :-#  8-[



Yup! Now we're talking![/quote:1bqzo093]

fftop:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 7, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":146cw0ft][quote="The Joker":146cw0ft]Brussell sprouts and asparagus are top of the list with me.  Now, I didn't think so when I was a youngin' like... :-#  8-[



Yup! Now we're talking![/quote:146cw0ft]

fftop:[/quote:146cw0ft]

2 moderaters brought it  fftop: ! I'm just playing follow the leader!  :eep:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 7, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Nope, haven't ried it. I was just doing a google search and happen to find it and it appears it is sold nation wide so it must be OK.


Thanks Bruce, I'll have to check it out for my dad who can't have salt any more.


----------

